# Neutrogena vs clean n clear



## _Dreamer_ (Jun 16, 2006)

Which is better? Neutrogena Acne wash + on-the-spot stick, or clean n clear acne treatment (all the products in there) i've heard raves about both of them &gt;_&lt;

cuz i was wondering which is better at gettin rid of acne, the quick way (overnight) and the longer way (daily cleanser etc)

Hm im not sure if this matters but, im asian w/ normal skin, only a bit of acne sometimes but i get red dots too, and also these weird lil bumps that you cant really see except closer up (but u can see the shine from the oil too), i want to get rid of those lil bumps too






vote? neutrogena or clean n clear?


----------



## Jennifer (Jun 16, 2006)

i like clean and clear, but the only thing that didn't work well with me was the advantage cleanser. it cleared my skin up like nobody's business, but then burned it!

can you show us exactly which products you're questioning?


----------



## _Dreamer_ (Jun 16, 2006)

vs

http://k.1asphost.com/XxdarknessxX/clean%20n%20clear.bmpblah i had to take a scrn shot for the clean n clear products &gt;_&lt;


----------



## lavender (Jun 16, 2006)

I have tried the clean and clear cleanser in the picture. At first, it seemed to help in controlling my acne. But after some time, it didn't do any work. I stopped using it.


----------



## michko970 (Jun 16, 2006)

neutrogena gets my vote for sure.


----------



## eightthirty (Jun 16, 2006)

I haven't used any of these products specifically, but I'm quite familiar with Clean and Clear and I've been very satisfied with the results.


----------



## girl_geek (Jun 16, 2006)

The only one of those I've used is Neutrogenia's On-The-Spot, and I love it! It has 2.5% benzoyl peroxide, which is just as effective as the 10% creams made by most other brands, but doesn't dry out your skin! (Or at least not most people's skin!) It also works much better for me than the salicylic acid products, which is another common ingredient in drugstore acne products. (Heck, I don't think SA does anythign for me, at least not in the 2% solutions I've tried!)

As for cleansers, honestly, I have not noticed a difference between any of the cleansers I've used -- as long as I'm using the On-The-Spot, I don't think it matters what cleanser I use! (And I use On-The-Spot all over my face each night as a preventative treatment, not just as a spot treatment!) My dermatologist always recommended using either Cetaphil bar soap or Dove bar soap (Dove is better if your skin gets a little dry), with a Buf Puf sponge so you can cleanse and exfoliate at the same time!

For the record, I have oily skin prone to clogged pores (which are different than true acne, which requires the presence of a certain bacteria), at least according to my dermatologist



Those small bumps you get may be clogged pores, I know I tend to get smaller bumps than big giant zits like some people!


----------



## wondatwins2 (Jun 17, 2006)

I love on the spot(neutrogena) It's wonderful! I use it every night also really thick like and use clean and clear moisturizer with the SA in there and cetaphil as a cleanser every night and all three works beautifully! But my suggestion is to make sure to wait in between every step so everything is well into your skin and your not rubbing off any product! And I've recently found a foundation that very light and have 2.5 SA in it so that helps also!


----------



## Marisol (Jun 17, 2006)

I would recommend that you check the review center to see what other people say. Unfortunately, I haven't used either of these products.


----------



## Jennifer (Jun 17, 2006)

okay, yep, that's the cleanser i was talking about.

i use on-the-spot after girl geek's raves, but made no difference on my skin


----------



## michal_cohen (Jun 17, 2006)

neutrogena got my vote


----------



## kaeisme (Jun 17, 2006)

I love just about all Neutrogena products..


----------



## _Dreamer_ (Jun 17, 2006)

hey thnks girls, for all the comments



, i think i'll get the neutrogena products





oo wondatwins2, which foundation is that =P

lol that's too bad jen =[

yay girl_geek, i thought i was weird for havin those bumps

thnks marisol, im on the site right now XD


----------



## 4getmeNot (Jun 18, 2006)

neutrogena for me. it was just more effective. i love how the same cleanser comes in different formulas..the oil free acne wash in foam, liquid, cream, and bar.


----------

